# Policy on Acceptable Root Sources at Pakistan Defence Forum.



## Kompromat

Since there's been a spike in online fake news, it is important for Pakistan Defence Forum to monitor the authenticity of the root sources used as OPs for initiating debate threads. Here are some things to keep in mind.


Tweets as root sources are only acceptable if the info given in the tweet can be easily cross verified. This would help us maintain the integrity of the debate.


Threads started based on user opinion are not to be taken as forum policy.


URLs used as root sources for threads must be linked from reputed sources.


Untrustworthy sources as determined by the Red Team can be flagged as unreliable or completely removed.


Sources determined to be used as an instrument of propaganda can also be moderated or removed.


Compliance is mandatory.
Pakistan Defence is committed to authentic debating experience and your resolute cooperation in making this happen is absolutely critical. If you have any issues to discuss, please approach the staff.

Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
19 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Jugger

Is BBC world new considered reliable source..?


----------



## war&peace

Excellent initiative
@django @PakSword @Shane @TMA @CriticalThought @313ghazi + all others, guys if you spot any such threads that violates the above mentioned rules, just report instead of posting there.

@Horus Sir, until an action is taken against the members who engage in such a malicious propaganda, it won't be effective. 



Jugger said:


> Is BBC world new considered reliable source..?


BBC, CNN, despite having their biases are still the mainstream international news channels...what OP means is propaganda blogs and lesser known websites or websites like defencenews.in pure propaganda sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 313ghazi

Good move. Forum is full of BS sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

This should be pinned to the top of every sub-forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Horus said:


> Since there's been a spike in online fake news, it is important for Pakistan Defence Forum to monitor the authenticity of the root sources used as OPs for initiating debate threads. Here are some things to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> Tweets as root sources are only acceptable if the info given in the tweet can be easily cross verified. This would help us maintain the integrity of the debate.
> Threads started based on user opinion are not to be taken as forum policy.
> URLs used as root sources should be from reputed sources.
> Untrustworthy sources as determined by the Red Team can be flagged as unreliable or completely removed.
> Sources determined to be used as an instrument of propaganda can also be moderated or removed.
> Compliance is mandatory.
> Pakistan Defence is committed to authentic debating experience and your resolute cooperation in making this happen is absolutely critical. If you have any issues to discuss, please approach the staff.
> 
> Thank You.


I say thank you sir Horus.. I was waiting for this policy.. there are some champions out here who do false propaganda on random tweets all the time.. 


war&peace said:


> Excellent initiative
> @django @PakSword @Shane @TMA @CriticalThought @313ghazi + all others, guys if you spot any such threads that violates the above mentioned rules, just report instead of posting there.
> 
> @Horus until an action is taken against the members who engages in such malicious propaganda, it won't be reduce to a reasonable level.
> 
> 
> BBC, CNN, despite having their biases are still the mainstream international new channels...what OP means is propaganda blogs and lesser known websites or websites like defencenews.in pure propaganda sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

I remember yesterday there was a thread about Malaysia giving 2 billion $ to Pakistan. May be that triggered this kind of response from the admins. My bad for not reporting it, instead I just commented on there...


----------



## Hareeb

Input: action should be taken against ids those are involved in propoganda on regular basis


----------



## Maarkhoor

Horus said:


> Since there's been a spike in online fake news, it is important for Pakistan Defence Forum to monitor the authenticity of the root sources used as OPs for initiating debate threads. Here are some things to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> Tweets as root sources are only acceptable if the info given in the tweet can be easily cross verified. This would help us maintain the integrity of the debate.
> Threads started based on user opinion are not to be taken as forum policy.
> URLs used as root sources should be from reputed sources.
> Untrustworthy sources as determined by the Red Team can be flagged as unreliable or completely removed.
> Sources determined to be used as an instrument of propaganda can also be moderated or removed.
> Compliance is mandatory.
> Pakistan Defence is committed to authentic debating experience and your resolute cooperation in making this happen is absolutely critical. If you have any issues to discuss, please approach the staff.
> 
> Thank You.


I would like to bring one issue about Kashmir related threads that Indian member quite often start thread about fake encounters in Indian occupied Kashmir from unknown person's tweets like 5 terrorist dispatched etc

Our stance on Kashmir should be implemented on this forum as well and we should not allow Indian Sanghi kids to disrespect Kashmiri freedom struggle like that.
@Slav Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Finally good news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Kufar tota khuda khuda kar k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Horus said:


> Since there's been a spike in online fake news, it is important for Pakistan Defence Forum to monitor the authenticity of the root sources used as OPs for initiating debate threads. Here are some things to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> Tweets as root sources are only acceptable if the info given in the tweet can be easily cross verified. This would help us maintain the integrity of the debate.
> Threads started based on user opinion are not to be taken as forum policy.
> URLs used as root sources should be from reputed sources.
> Untrustworthy sources as determined by the Red Team can be flagged as unreliable or completely removed.
> Sources determined to be used as an instrument of propaganda can also be moderated or removed.
> Compliance is mandatory.
> Pakistan Defence is committed to authentic debating experience and your resolute cooperation in making this happen is absolutely critical. If you have any issues to discuss, please approach the staff.
> 
> Thank You.


 Excellent initiative.Kudos Horus bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Maarkhoor said:


> I would like to bring one issue about Kashmir related threads that Indian member quite often start thread about fake encounters in Indian occupied Kashmir from unknown person's tweets like 5 terrorist dispatched etc
> 
> Our stance on Kashmir should be implemented on this forum as well and we should not allow Indian Sanghi kids to disrespect Kashmiri freedom struggle like that.
> @Slav Defence


Can we call members of the banned terrorist groups banned by pakistani govt killed by security forces in Kashmir as terrorists


----------



## Maarkhoor

Rollno21 said:


> Can we call members of the banned terrorist groups banned by pakistani govt killed by security forces in Kashmir as terrorists


You are a worthless uneducated biased, obsessed troll but still a member of this forum so I have to educate you, even before the partition of India Kashmiris were struggling against Hindu Raja who actually purchased Jammu And Kashmir from British....They are still struggling against oppressor....

While people who are fighting inside Pakistan are terrorist and they have zero history of freedom struggle never demanded before even they are not asking for, they are just stooges backed by terror org like R&AW.

For Kashmiris you can call them militants but they are not terrorist indeed Indian army in Kashmir doing terrorism...In he name of pallet gun they are using buckshot to blind Kashmiri children....

Go and F@ck with this guy in your D.P...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

Maarkhoor said:


> You are a worthless uneducated biased, obsessed troll but still a member of this forum so I have to educate you, even before the partition of India Kashmiris were struggling against Hindu Raja who actually purchased Jammu And Kashmir from British....They are still struggling against oppressor....
> 
> While people who are fighting inside Pakistan are terrorist and they have zero history of freedom struggle never demanded before even they are not asking for, they are just stooges backed by terror org like R&AW.
> 
> For Kashmiris you can call them militants but they are not terrorist indeed Indian army in Kashmir doing terrorism...In he name of pallet gun they are using buckshot to blind Kashmiri children....
> 
> Go and F@ck with this guy in your picture...


You seem to get upset when asked a simple question,your govt banned terrorist groups operating in Kashmir .I was asking as per Pakistan govt state policy can we call them terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Also i am considered as reliable source


----------



## Dubious

Horus said:


> Since there's been a spike in online fake news, it is important for Pakistan Defence Forum to monitor the authenticity of the root sources used as OPs for initiating debate threads. Here are some things to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> Tweets as root sources are only acceptable if the info given in the tweet can be easily cross verified. This would help us maintain the integrity of the debate.
> 
> 
> Threads started based on user opinion are not to be taken as forum policy.
> 
> 
> URLs used as root sources for threads must be linked from reputed sources.
> 
> 
> Untrustworthy sources as determined by the Red Team can be flagged as unreliable or completely removed.
> 
> 
> Sources determined to be used as an instrument of propaganda can also be moderated or removed.
> 
> 
> Compliance is mandatory.
> Pakistan Defence is committed to authentic debating experience and your resolute cooperation in making this happen is absolutely critical. If you have any issues to discuss, please approach the staff.
> 
> Thank You.


Can you ask people to please cooperate and point out [with proof] ANY thread that is based on "fake news"so that the Moderators can close it immediately? @WebMaster can we have a button like report one for this?

@Slav Defence @Oscar @The Eagle and any other mods?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Dubious said:


> Can you ask people to please cooperate and point out [with proof] ANY thread that is based on "fake news"so that the Moderators can close it immediately? @WebMaster can we have a button like report one for this?
> 
> @Slav Defence @Oscar @The Eagle and any other mods?


1)All recognized and well reputed news agencies such as DAWN, Jung, CNN, BBC etc.
2)Journals with high impact factors such as nature, Springer etc
3)Sources such as National geography etc
4)References from books and articles written by neutral authors.
5)If discussing policy of any country then sources should be provided from their very own official agencies.
6) News release by government agencies such as ministries or army cell.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Slav Defence said:


> 1)All recognized and well reputed news agencies such as DAWN, Jung, CNN, BBC etc.


THIS is a problem sometimes even BS is being aired as news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Dubious said:


> THIS is a problem sometimes even BS is being aired as news


News agencies are then sued or humiliated.For example FOX news who showed wrong area in USA and claimed it's peaceful Muslim residents as terrorists 
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Slav Defence said:


> News agencies are then sued or humiliated.For example FOX news who showed wrong area in USA and claimed it's peaceful Muslim residents as terrorists
> Regards


Havent seen anyone dragging any of our channels to court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Dubious said:


> Havent seen anyone dragging any of our channels to court


Public humiliation is fair enough and yes, ARY was sued by GEO few years ago against it's program on Mir Shakeel ur Rehman.Mubashir Luqman lost his case.Similary PTV sued ZTV long time ago and had won the case for illegal transmission and copy right issue 
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Slav Defence said:


> Public humiliation is fair enough and yes, ARY was sued by GEO few years ago against it's program on Mir Shakeel ur Rehman.Mubashir Luqman lost his case.Similary PTV sued ZTV long time ago and had won the case for illegal transmission and copy right issue
> Regards


And what to do about all the news that is flowing out now adays...Political party shaming labeled as FAKE NEWS of new govt being a failure...with noon fans posting it as real news and making tons of people discuss and fight like jangli?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Jugger said:


> Is BBC world new considered reliable source..?


I'm a Zionist. I know they're not. Check out bbcwatch.org.


----------



## Slav Defence

Dubious said:


> And what to do about all the news that is flowing out now adays...Political party shaming labeled as FAKE NEWS of new govt being a failure...with noon fans posting it as real news and making tons of people discuss and fight like jangli?


This is common trend.The simplest way is to watch "news analysis".If it pro govt, swtich it; it it turns out to be against govt, switch it.However, if the analysis turns out to be neutral and he host of the show has invited members of both mindsets then you can allow yourself to follow what news they are showing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Slav Defence said:


> turns out to be neutral


Rarely seen this scenario! 

I dont listen to talk shows too much brain drain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

We wish to send a soft reminder to all OPs who post threads without valid sources. All news based threads posted on the board have to be properly sourced. Failure to do so may result in moderation action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

